# Fit vs Healthy



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

Curious how many have considered the differences between the two? 

There are many things that we do to be fit that take from our health, such as overtraining, wearing out joints, or wrecking a bike. 

Also, there are many things we do for your health that doesn't increase our fitness. A prime example would be tooth/gum care. 

I'm guessing that the older one gets, the more health is a concern. I'm certainly getting there. I've competed at some level my entire life and have been pretty fortunate to not get seriously injured. But I have had my near misses. This came to mind when my bookkeepers boyfriend wrecked in a mountain bike race, hit and tree and pushed his femur through his hip socket. It made me evaluate what level I want to participate at. 

Does one's health suffer at some point to become "fit" in today's standard? Is there a balance or is that a cop-out?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Well this is certainly a wide open debate/discussion. So many variables. A perfect example to me is how so many life long cyclists get osteoporosis, who may otherwise be more healthy and more fit than many others who don't get it. Is it better to not cycle and sit on the couch? Or maybe just have a well rounded approach to exercise that includes some hi impact exercise for bone health too. 

For me, I try to do the following at least once each day....
Get out of breath and fatigued enough to have to/want to sit down and recoup
Get scared [email protected]
Be in over my head with a mental challenge in an attempt to learn something new
Take a big dump
Have a big laugh
Have a big hug


----------

